# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit

## noox

Bei der Schlammschlacht beim Brenner Downhill letztes Wochenende hat sich wieder mal gezeigt, wie eine schwierige Strecke zu unglaublich großen Zeitunterschieden geführt hat. Gar nicht so wenige Fahrer haben fast doppelt so lange benötigt, als der Schnellste Benny Strasser.

Ich hab gestern mal versucht, die Gedanken etwas zu ordnen, warum mit höherer Geschwindigkeit einzelne Passagen oft leichter sind und man sicherer unterwegs ist. 

Klar, um eine höhere Geschwindigkeit zu fahren, sind schon einige Voraussetzunge notwendig. Z.B.: mehr Speed aus Kurven mitnehmen, fitter sein und mehr treten, sich Sprünge und andere schwierige Passagen zutrauen, ...

Aber wenn man mal eine höhere Geschwindigkeit, dann bin ich auf vier Vorteile gekomme, wobei drei davon in dieselbe Richtung gehen.


*1. Reifen wirft besser aus*

Gerade bei Fahrten im Schlamm ist es wichtig, dass sich der Dreck immer wieder vom Reifen löst und sich bei der nächsten Reifenumdrehung wieder ein sauberes Profil in den Untergrund graben kann. Deswegen fährt man bei solchen Bedingungen auch Reifen mit einem offenem Profil, das den Dreck leichter auswirft.

Je schneller man fährt, desto schneller dreht sich das Rad. Die Zentrifugalkraft, die auf den Dreck im Profil wirkt, wird höher und der Dreck wird leichter ausgeworfen. 

Fährt man sehr langsam oder bleibt man stehen, bleibt der Dreck am Reifen kleben und man fährt mit Dreck auf Dreck - das kann nicht halten. 

Aus diesem Grund sieht man hin und wieder auch Pros bei Regenbedingungen mit Trockenreifen fahren, weil die üblicherweise deutlich besser rollen, aber bei genügend großer Geschwindigkeit trotzdem den Dreck auswerfen und so Grip bieten.


(Folgende Punkte spielen zusammen. Außerdem bin ich kein Physiker. Freue mich also auf Kommentare bzw. Korrekturen, falls hier was nicht stimmt.)


*2. Massenträgheit*

Hat man eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit aufgebaut, so will das Bike und man selbst diese Bewegung geradlinig fortsetzen. In einer schlammigen oder wurzeligen Gerade-Aus-Passage können daher mit höherer Geschwindigkeit oft Linien gefahren werden, die mit geringeren Geschwindigkeiten nicht möglich wären, weil man sofort seitlich wegrutschen würde.


*3. Effektiveres Pushen*

Ein wichtiger Aspekt beim Downhill-Fahren ist: aktiv fahren, pushen. Man hebt das Bike über Hindernisse oder rutschige Passagen hinweg und gibt genau dort Druck, wo man auch genügend Halt hat. Mit genügend Geschwindigkeit kann man etwa über rutschige Wurzeln drüberspringen. Oft genügt es auch nur, sich in solchen Passagen leicht zu machen. Man gibt dadurch z.B. einer Schräg-Wurzeln nicht so viel Angriffsfläche und die Massenträgheit sorgt dafür, dass man geradeaus weiterfährt. Gleiches gilt für ein kurze Querfahrt auf einer hängenden Wiese. Kann man sich hier leicht machen oder gar drüberspringen, kann man auch nicht wegrutschen.

Interessant ist auch, wieviel Halt gute Fahrer oft in rutschigen, offenen Kurven haben. Mit höherer Geschwindigkeit kann man mehr Druck geben und der Reifen kann sich besser in den Untergrund graben. Mit geringerer Geschwindigkeit oder weniger Druck rutscht er auf der schmierigen Oberfläche weg.


*4. Auf rutschigen Stellen kürzer der Schwerkraft ausgesetzt*

Bei rutschigen Querfahrten wirkt gegen die Trägheit und dem Reifengrip die Schwerkraft. Je kürzer man auf einer solchen Querfahrt ist, desto weniger hat die Schwerkraft Zeit, einem nach unten zu ziehen. Wobei die Zeit hier zum Quadrat wirkt. Benötigt man doppelt so lang, wird man 4x so weit nach unten gedrückt. 


Das wirkt sich z.B. aus, wenn man eher langsam über eine steil abfallende Querwurzel fährt. 

Beispiel: Angenommen in einer (sehr steilen) Schrägfahrt liegt eine Wurzel mit 45° nach unten. Die Wurzel ist so rutschig, dass man (angenommmen) keine Reibung hat, also ideal gleitet. Weiters angenommen, man ist auf 20 cm des Reifenumfangs der Wurzel ausgesetzt, hat also ansonst keinen Grip. Der Einfachheit halber nehmen wir die Erdbschleunigung mit 10 m/s² an.

Weils steil ist, möchte man ganz langsam und kontrolliert fahren. Man fährt also nur mit 1 m/s (3,6 km/h) über die Wurzel. Damit ist man 0,2 Sekunden der Wurzel ausgesetzt. In dieser Zeit kann die Schwerkraft das Rad nach unten ziehen. Und das sind 20 cm nach unten bzw. bei 45° 28 cm auf die Seite. Ein Sturz ist da unvermeidlich.

Fährt man dagegen mit 2 m/s (7,2 km/h), so ist man nur 0,1 Sekunden der Wurzel ausgesetzt.  In 0,1 Sekunden zieht die Schwerkraft das Rad nur um 5 cm nach unten bzw. bei 45° 7 cm auf die Seite. Das ist also nur ein Viertel im Vergleich zur halben Geschwindigkeit.



Aber natürlich ist es nicht so einfach. Bei einzelnen Passagen helfen die Punkte von oben gewaltig, aber man muss die höhere Geschwindigkeit erst einmal erreich, sie halten können und sich damit auch sicher fühlen.

----------


## mankra

Alle 4 Punkte sind absolut richtig.
Es gibt nur ein Problem: Der Kopf muß mitspielen und man so frei sein, schneller in schwierige Querrfahrten, Steinfelder, etc. einzufahren.

Hias ist ja ein so ein Regenspezialist bei Querfahrten. Oft genug gesehen, daß fast jeder Tretroller fährt und Hias wie nix rüberkam oder sogar reintreten konnte......
Oder beim ersten oder zweiten 24er hatte Hias am HR genau 3 Stollen am Reifen, rest war schon wegrasiert und trotzdem die erste, außenhängende Wiesenkurve gleichschnell wie ich gefahren. Damals hab ich bißerl den Glauben an die Physik verloren......

----------


## klamsi

@noox: schreibst grad an am wissenschaftlichen Paper zu dem Thema? Könnt was draus werden...  :Smile:    :Tongue:

----------


## noox

Na, ich bin gestern beim Spiel eingeschlafen, konnte danach aber net so schnell einschlafen und da ist ma des durch den Kopf gegangen  :Wink:

----------


## shorty1607

warum hat mir das keiner vorm brenner erzählt!?  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## Lars :D

danke für tipp mit wurzel.
werde also versuchen schneller zu werden.
wurzeln sind wenn es nass is mein größter feind  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Einen Punkt hast vergessen würd ich meinen.

Im Nassen wie im Trockenen funktioniert das Fahrwerk logischerweise einfach besser wenn ma ned die ganze Zeit in der Bremsen hängt und allein dadurch hat ma auf jedem Untergrund gleich um Längen mehr Grip.
Des Problem an der Gschicht mit dem schnell Fahren is halt wenn ma sich dann doch mal verschätzt is der Sturz glei wengal übler als wenn ma dauerbremst, so gesehen a zweischneidiges Schwert bezüglich Sicherheit  :Wink:

----------


## papa schlumpf

das mit den 45° wurzeln ist bei mir immer so ne sache... da hilft oft die geschwindigkeit auch nicht mehr, egal wie schnell oder langsam man ist. ich probier denen immer auszuweichen... ich weiß nicht wie ihr es immer macht?!

----------


## Nymatic

ich würd mal sagen man braucht auch ne ordentliche Portion Gefühl dafür...^^

----------


## gab-star

:Smile:  und Eier, wann es wircklich rutschig ist doch, die Erklarungen sind gut zu fassen => Material fur ubung - Danke!!

----------


## papa schlumpf

mein problem haben aber sehr vieles, genau bei der gleichen wurzel...

----------


## fipu

Sobald es nass ist, spielt bei mir einfach er Kopf nicht mehr mit. Ich muss an dieser Sache arbeiten...

----------


## papa schlumpf

bei mir ist das problem bei nässe immer, dass wenn ich die regenreifen oben habe, das wetter ignoriere, weiter riskiere und fliege...

----------


## Daniel93

> *3. Effektiveres Pushen*
> 
> Ein wichtiger Aspekt beim Downhill-Fahren ist: aktiv fahren, pushen. Man hebt das Bike über Hindernisse oder rutschige Passagen hinweg und gibt genau dort Druck, wo man auch genügend Halt hat.


 Ich denk das ist generell ein entscheidender Punkt, auch wenns trocken ist. Wenn man das Fahrwerk von Pros während der Fahrt betrachtet, sieht man oft, wie wenig das in schwierigen Stellen arbeitet, einfach weil die Geschwindigkeit (in Kombination mit einem bike entlasten an der richtigen Stelle) das bike über die Felsen/Wurzeln etc trägt.

----------


## mankra

5. Punkt wurde noch vergessen:
Zumindest beim Mopedfahren, speziell auf der MX Strecke immer wieder zu sehen:
Die schnellen Leute ziehen soschnell über Wellen, etc. drüber, daß die Räder über die Spitzen drüberfahren und kaum in die Löcher fallen. Auf der MX Strecke bei Waschbrettsektionen gut zu sehen, beim Radlfahren ist der Klassiker in Maribor der Rockgarden (zumindest früher, inzwischen ist er eh fast ne Autobahn), oder früher auch in Schladming, nach dem langen Sprung das künstliche Steinfeld:
Ist man zu langsam, nimmt man jedes Loch mit und geht erst recht fast (bis ganz  :Wink:  ) übern Lenker. Zügig gefahren hackt das VR weniger leicht ein (außer es geht komplett daneben, dann tuts mit Speed halt richtig weh......).

----------


## Tyrolens

Ist wie bei Wüstenrallys. Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit (sehr hoch), liegt das Auto unglaublich satt. Drunter ist's eher unfahrbar.

----------


## georg

So hoch muss das garnicht sein. Ab 80km/h sind steinige Waschbrettpisten schon gut fahrbar - wenn mans den Reifen zutraut.  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Muss den thread ausgraben. 
Bin heuer schneller geworden, weiß nicht warum, ist aber so. 
Wurzelfelder usw. gehen mit bissl mehr Geschwindigkeiten richtig gut zu fahren, vor allem hängende Wurzeln. 
Nur habe ich jetzt ab und zu bemerkt, dass es mir bei solchen Situationen, also: Schnell, Wurzeln, Steine, bei Lenkmanövern ungute Kräfte auf den Lenker überträgt. Fühlt sich so an, als würde es mir den Lenker aus der Hand schlagen und die Gabel verwinden. Teilweise denke ich mir, dass die Gabel eine Gedenksekunde braucht, bis sie einlenkt. An sich wäre die aber steif und ich wiege so gut wie nix.  :Big Grin: 

Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Kann es sein das deine Gabel net ganz optimal eingestellt is?
Klingt so als ob du im Federweg absäufst und die Gabel dann verhärtet. Dann passiert nämlich sowas. 
Oder du hast sie für dein Gewicht viel zu hart und sie ist deshalb unsensibel.

----------


## noox

Ich war am WE Schladming. Bin seit MitteJuli nimmer am Downhiller gesessen. Die erste Fahrt hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Hatte irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass jeder Schlag auf den Körper durchkommt. Erst ab der 2. Fahrt habe ich wieder dem Rad gesagt, was es machen soll. Also den Lenker eher kraftvoll halten - zwar mit dem Gelände mitgehen, aber bei Unebenheiten nicht nachgeben, sondern dagegenhalten. 

Mit dem Enduro war ich vor vor 2 Wochen in Wagrain - da lief's erst wieder besser, als ich die Gabel verhärtet habe - also höher im Federweg. Auch hier: hart bleiben, wenn Unebenheiten kommen.

Das mit einer Gedenksekunde beim Enlenken kenne ich aber gar nicht. Hab aber auch die 20 mm Lyrik - Bei ca. 71 kg Gewicht.

----------


## Topschi

Das mit der Geschwindigkeit kenne ich nur von einer Treppe hier bei uns in Hirten (beim Margarethenberg. 100 Meter runter auf ca. 25 TM [lt. Google Maps]). Früher mal die Treppe versucht und von oben bis nach unten auf dem Buckel runter ^^ Mittlerweile gehts - dank Speed (und einem Schutzengel, dass unten grade kein Auto vorbeifährt - wobei die Rate bei 4 Autos pro Tag liegt)

----------


## Tyrolens

Also ich fahre die Gabel ziemlich hart.
Habe jetzt mal Progression raus genommen. Kann sein, dass sie deswegen so gebockt hat. 
Werde auch versuchen, mit dem Gewicht ein wenig vor zu gehen, damit mehr Druck am Vorderrad ist. 

Mir ist das auf einem Trail aufgefallen, den ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr fahre, aber jetzt, nach Monaten endlich wieder mal trocken und deswegen vielleicht auch schneller. Vielleicht macht auch das etwas aus.

----------


## mankra

Zuviel Zugstufe eventuell und die Gabel geht zuweit in den Federweg.

Aber dann müßte es zackiger einlenken.....

----------


## faster

Zu Punkt 1: Die Geschwindigkeit bringt da sogar sehr viel, der Dreck wird ja rausgeschleudert durch Zusammenspiel von Geschwindigkeit und Zentripetalkraft (oder auch Scheinkraft Zentrifugalkraft, kann man hier gleichsetzen), und diese Kraft steigt quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit, also exponentiell (mv²/r)

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Saugspannung der Bodenaggregate ist aber auch nicht ohne.  :Wink:

----------


## Derrstre

Das stimmt, durch die Geschwindigkeit verzieht man beim Fahren nicht so

----------

